# Are these eggs?



## JMac66 (Apr 10, 2018)

I've had this aquarium with 10 African cichlids for almost two years. Today I see this floating in the fake seaweed. Water conditions are normal, and no missing fish. Are these eggs?
Im attaching the photo. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Does not look like eggs from any fish.

Looks like moldy fish food to me.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you happen to have apple snails or similar large size snails? It almost appears as if the globs are segmented like big snail eggs when I zoom in on the pics.


----------

